# Help me choose a ROM...



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So...I have been enjoying Liquid ICS, but would like to have something that has every conceivable thing working great(almost thought about just bringing my phone back to stock). I use my camera A LOT as well as the video camera, so I would like a ROM that has a great camera and video camera. I am not a huge fan of Sense, but I am willing to go back to it if need be (I know SkyRaider is a killer ROM). Overall just want a smooth, quick ROM, that has everything working including the camera and video camera. What do you guys think?

Thanks guys.


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I ran Thundershed before Liquid, it had everything working but the camera quality on the sense roms will always be slightly better. I've seen side-by-side comparisons and sense always is crisper. I used Gingeritis 3D before Thundershed and I was really pleased with the customization options for the status bar and other sense elements. It is based off the older base though. If you go with a Sense option, post your experience here. I have a family member who I want to root but she would need sense and stability, so I would like to hear your opinion/decision.

sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

ryanstfl said:


> I ran Thundershed before Liquid, it had everything working but the camera quality on the sense roms will always be slightly better. I've seen side-by-side comparisons and sense always is crisper. I used Gingeritis 3D before Thundershed and I was really pleased with the customization options for the status bar and other sense elements. It is based off the older base though. If you go with a Sense option, post your experience here. I have a family member who I want to root but she would need sense and stability, so I would like to hear your opinion/decision.
> 
> sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


SFKcm7 Stock vanilla w/ Holo launcher for me!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> SFKcm7 Stock vanilla w/ Holo launcher for me!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Sfk is great, it's based off thundershed with mods

sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

My favorite thunderbolt Roms are thundershed and skyraider, I feel that thundershed is a bit better, but only in my thinking that AOSP > sense. You don't like sense, and want a fast, smooth rom with everything working... But will accept sense... But you don't care to stay with skyraider. Try thundershed. If you don't like that either, just use gingerbreadrock or killasense with a good kernel, I like imoseyon's dev13 kernel (latest sense) for those. Or, try a desensed rom, like happy trails or accense, fast and smooth, but everything works.


----------



## geoff5093 (Aug 4, 2012)

I always preferred AOSP, and used Thundershed's CM-based ROM, but as you said the camera quality is much worse. Prior to that I was using Bamf Forever, which was my favorite Sense-based ROM.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright maybe I will just go back to Sky Raider or SFK, thanks for the help!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

On SkyRaider... I love it and love how everything works great and it's very fast.... Second time running this rom and I think I will stick to it for a while, maybe until I get a new phond

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

